# Roosters?



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok it looks like I'm going to be the question person here. I've found everyone here so helpful, and informative, unlike other chicken forums.....
I recently bought a young rooster from someone who had ordered in many chicks for the purpose of selling... This would be my 3rd "hatchery born" rooster, I had one born here on the farm who was the perfect gentleman rooster, but was killed by a stray dog.... Anyway back to the question, does anyone have trouble with (pardon my English) rapist roosters? As I said my perfect rooster courted the hens and mated fine with everyone. He had 30 wives. This new guy as with all the rest of the hatchery born roosters runs everywhere chasing down the hens and having his way. I admit he may be a bit overwhelmed as he currently has 11 wives with some 40 some odd more coming along. I recently read an article about how to "tame your rooster),and so far so good. It's a theory and I wondered everyone else's experiences.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I thought I was the only one that had a rapist rooster! Mine only has 7 wives, but he is quite taken with one in particular and he even pulls her head feathers off when he's doing the dirty. He's tried with the other wives, but they're not so fond of the idea of having their "hair" being pulled! I hope one day he will leave her head alone and play nice. I figure that since she's acting normal, seems perfectly happy, and has the same appetite as always that I won't worry too much about it. Now if they all start balding, I might have to do something!


----------



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

If your rooster is too rough you may begin to see balding backs. I'm hoping one of my new biddies will be a Roo and maybe he will be more of a gentleman. Although it does appear hatchery Roo's are not the gentlemen we would hope for.


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

That is the nature of the beast, so to speak. Goes back to his personality. It’s a dominant thing that indicates an overly-aggressive rooster. The hen he jumps on the most will be the lowest in the pecking order of the flock.

Watch for disrespect toward you and others, especially children.

Don’t hold out much hope for any changes.


----------

